# 977 caboose



## newnshy (Feb 5, 2020)

how do you disassemble chassis from the body? It has the medal man.I can't figure out how to slide the man out of the slot


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The instructions for disassembly are in the Factory Service Manual along with an exploded view. It is best if you look at them as there are a few tricks to disassembly.
Go to myflyertrains.org, then Gilbert paper, then click on the manual. Go to the section "Accessories and Action Cars", the 977 starts on page 23.
To remove the pins first heat them a little with the tip of a soldering iron to very slightly soften the plastic of the caboose shell.


----------



## newnshy (Feb 5, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> The instructions for disassembly are in the Factory Service Manual along with an exploded view. It is best if you look at them as there are a few tricks to disassembly.
> Go to myflyertrains.org, then Gilbert paper, then click on the manual. Go to the section "Accessories and Action Cars", the 977 starts on page 23.
> To remove the pins first heat them a little with the tip of a soldering iron to very slightly soften the plastic of the caboose shell.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Let us know how it all works when you are done.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 977 but have not took it apart. My 977 works well but does a lot of buzzing.
Enough I might take it apart and unhook one of the power wires. The little man will
not move then, but it won't buzz. I have heard if you change power from AC to DC
to the caboose coil the buzzing will stop.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Or stay with AC track power and wire a small bridge rectifier between the power pickups and the solenoid inside the caboose.


----------



## newnshy (Feb 5, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> Let us know how it all works when you are done.


Everything is back together and works fine. I ordered a 4amp full bridge rectifier 50 volts from radio shack online to stop the buzzing noise. It was a little hard bending the tabs on end fence rails on the body without breaking some thing else but I got it. The myflyertrains .org had all the info to do the job.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great! Now you can enjoy the 977 in silence. 4A is way more than adequate, it will run the engine. Half an amp is good for the 944 but they are harder to find unless purchased in quantity.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Another thing, Welcome to the MTF!!! Glad to have you here!


----------



## newnshy (Feb 5, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> Another thing, Welcome to the MTF!!! Glad to have you here!


my pleasure! thanks


----------

